# Ever Heard of the White Wave???



## LittleMike

Several people have heard of The Wave in the Coyote Buttes area on the Utah/Arizona border, but have you ever heard of the White Wave?!

I hiked 9 miles and climbed over 2000ft in elevation to capture these  I know the lighting isn't _ideal_, but I thought they turned out decent all things considered. Now I just need to camp up there so I can see all the light changes.

C&C Please!

1.






Canon 5DmkII w/24-105L lens
f/16
1/400 sec


2.





f/16
1/640 sec


3.





f/16
1/400 sec


4.
This is mainly just to give a little scale to show you the size of the area. That's the guy I was hiking with sitting in the middle.





--
*Edit:* Decided to put a few more up from the day.
--

5.





6.





7.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

That first one is stupendous!
The second is a close runner up.

Nice images.


----------



## Ryan L

Beautiful, I need to take a road trip.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ryan L said:


> Beautiful, I need to take a road trip.


 
They say, the best way to improve your photography is not new gear, but travel. :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan L

I imagine thats true, get out of your element, new surroundings.


----------



## LittleMike

Thanks to both of you! 

Ryan, anytime you want to check out the desert southwest (southern Utah, northern Arizona) I'd be more than happy to show you around. I've lived 30 miles from this place most of my life and only heard about it 2 months ago. It's virtually unknown, even to locals.


----------



## LittleMike

I decided to put up another 3 images in my original post...


----------



## chaosrealm93

amazing!!


----------



## 480sparky

Sparky like!


----------



## Ryan L

LittleMike said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> Ryan, anytime you want to check out the desert southwest (southern Utah, northern Arizona) I'd be more than happy to show you around. I've lived 30 miles from this place most of my life and only heard about it 2 months ago. It's virtually unknown, even to locals.


 
Thanks Mike, You really do have a spectacular place to photograph out there.


----------



## PhotoTish

Very nice


----------



## Ron Evers

Very interesting geology.  Oh, nice pics too.


----------



## KenC

I agree about the first one.  Good composition and nothing but rock and sky.  The DOF really makes the shot work.


----------



## mishele

1 and 5 are my favorites!! Nice job! I really need to get out of my backyard....lol


----------



## bentcountershaft

These are really cool.  When I saw the first one I thought it looked like decorative sand raked to look that way.  I need to be more adventurous in my locations.  Nice stuff.


----------



## LittleMike

Wow, thanks for the comments everybody! 

This place just screams for wide angle and tilt-shift, so I'm going to try to get my hands on one of each next time I head up that way


----------



## Ron Evers

You could try stitching a panorama.


----------



## Dao

I like #1, 2 and 5

Very nice images.


----------



## j28

Very impressive!  I'd say these were definitely worth the hike!


----------



## McNugget801

LittleMike said:


> Several people have heard of The Wave in the Coyote Buttes area on the Utah/Arizona border, but have you ever heard of the White Wave?!



Yes, its on top of Canaan mountain near Colorado City.
Have you been to White Pocket? Its a much better place to shoot than the Wave or the White Wave


----------



## paigew

gorgeous. I love #2. great compositions


----------



## TCampbell

Really beautiful!


----------



## unpopular

... the first one is what EVERYONE does with this formation. Nothing at all novel.

I prefer #6


----------



## deeky

Nice pictures, beautiful setting.  But HOLY DREDGING OPERATION!  I'm always impressed when someone has the attention span to go far enough back and bring back a post that is a year and a half old.  I know I don't have the attention sp....................... what was I talking about?  Oh well, moving on.


----------



## kathyt

WOW.


----------



## mishele

Bored w/ all the new C&C posts? lol


----------



## fonsolo

Very cool.


----------



## jfrabat

I really like the second one...  Curious, but in my mind, I see a guy in a skateboard doing a trick in mid air...  LOL!


----------

